# Smarter than the Average Bear



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 3, 2011)

Wasn't Yogi Bear like the cartoon spokesperson for the childhood Morbid Obesity Epidemic?:shocked: In his Sunday newspaper strip:smitten: there was an episode after the movie TOM JONES:wubu: came out where Yogi and Cindy:batting: are in profile sitting across a picnic-table eating vast quantities of stolen pic-a-nic basket food and ballooning:bounce: sequentially in girth.:eat1: Kinky stuff!


----------



## Melian (Dec 3, 2011)

What the shit is this?


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## FishCharming (Dec 3, 2011)

wait, is this supposed to be the bat-shit crazy thread?


----------



## penguin (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm having trouble reading your message through your emoticon abuse.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 3, 2011)

I know what will make this thread better. MOAR EMOTICONS. MOAR DRUGS.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 4, 2011)

Emoticons just aren't enough.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 4, 2011)

Melian said:


> What the shit is this?


 We're talking 1963. If I say:doh: you weren't born yet, don't take it as a personal affront. It's going to take major research to dig up this color newspaper comic, but it's unbelievably:eat1: DIMENSIONS. I've got some buds at a Facebook group looking for it... we think it was distributed by the McNaught Syndicate.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 4, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> We're talking 1963. If I say:doh: you weren't born yet, don't take it as a personal affront. It's going to take major research to dig up this color newspaper comic, but it's unbelievably:eat1: DIMENSIONS. I've got some buds at a Facebook group looking for it... we think it was distributed by the McNaught Syndicate.


 This is right around the time Totie Fields did the first Size Acceptance comedy-routine, on the Ed Sullivan Show, and Allen Sherman was doing FA-referenced recorded comedy album bits... the dawn of our subculture.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm having trouble reading your message through your emoticon abuse.


 :eat2: http://youtu.be/qQ_vRIbkyJg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2011)

*hey hey hey.......its yogi bear...off with another picnic basket

and his little buddy BooBooBear* 

View attachment o7rdzb.jpg


View attachment booboo.jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't forget Yogi's admiring FFA girlfriend, Cindy!


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 6, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> This is right around the time Totie Fields did the first Size Acceptance comedy-routine, on the Ed Sullivan Show, and Allen Sherman was doing FA-referenced recorded comedy album bits... the dawn of our subculture.



Sneaky bastards...


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 6, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Don't forget Yogi's admiring FFA girlfriend, Cindy!


 Ummm that's the subject of the thread.:doh:


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 7, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> We're talking 1963. If I say:doh: you weren't born yet, don't take it as a personal affront. It's going to take major research to dig up this color newspaper comic, but it's unbelievably:eat1: DIMENSIONS. I've got some buds at a Facebook group looking for it... we think it was distributed by the McNaught Syndicate.



No I don't think you understand, what she meant to say was...

What the shit is this?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 7, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> No I don't think you understand, what she meant to say was...
> 
> What the shit is this?


 Hmmm Bearsy the opacity:blink: of my references~:huh: to the uninitiated~ is a running theme anytime I venture off the Paysite Board.


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 7, 2011)

No, I understand your references, they're not opaque at all.
But stick with me here...

What the shit is this?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 10, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> No, I understand your references, they're not opaque at all.
> But stick with me here...
> 
> What the shit is this?


 Bears sh*t:bounce: in the woods. What the shit is depends on what:eat1: was in the pic-a-nic basket.:kiss2:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 10, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Bears sh*t:bounce: in the woods. What the shit is depends on what:eat1: was in the pic-a-nic basket.:kiss2:


 http://youtu.be/0g8FLSGRYW0


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 10, 2011)

http://youtu.be/viJqk-NIPag H-B ties to wiggle-out of the opprobrium from the Flintstones Winstons commercial


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 10, 2011)

http://youtu.be/1pqyax6gwzQ :eat2:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 10, 2011)

i  wonder  precisely what the  point of all of the :eat2: is.
at first i was , then i was all  and now im . :blink:


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 11, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i  wonder  precisely what the point of all of the is.
> at first i was , then i was all  and now im . :blink:


 I'm sayin' this was a Sunday-paper newspaper comicstrip that encapsulated and predicted the whole DIMz agenda and wondered if any of the oldtimers remembered it. But probably they don't frequent this particular forum that much...:sad:


----------



## penguin (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you sure you even know what you're saying? You first said they were they spokespeople for the child morbid obesity epidemic and then went on about how kinky it was. Those two thoughts together is just flat out wrong.

Are you saying that you enjoyed watching them stuff themselves, watching Yogi constantly steal food or that you liked that they encouraged children to do that? Or something else? 

I don't know how they 'encapsulated and predicted the Dims agenda', unless there was more to it than them stealing food and gorging themselves.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 11, 2011)

Can we please just ignore this shit so it goes away?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 12, 2011)

I seriously love this thread and I only understand 1/1,000,000 of it


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 12, 2011)

penguin said:


> Are you sure you even know what you're saying? You first said they were they spokespeople for the child morbid obesity epidemic and then went on about how kinky it was. Those two thoughts together is just flat out wrong.
> 
> Are you saying that you enjoyed watching them stuff themselves, watching Yogi constantly steal food or that you liked that they encouraged children to do that? Or something else?
> 
> I don't know how they 'encapsulated and predicted the Dims agenda', unless there was more to it than them stealing food and gorging themselves.


 I said Yogi seems to me to have been... a... not a person but a personality created by a talented team:bow: who saw something that kids were thinking at that moment, as the 50s had totally become the vastly different 60s. I 'enjoyed' Yogi's fringe-criminal transgressions... he was certain placed in a strange and somehow deeply diagnostic 'situation comedy'... removed-from-nature in a way that resonated:bounce: with the situation that those who'd go on to become DIMz-fans:batting: found themselves in.:blink: Not an ideal situation by any means:blush: but a way to function in a dysfunctional realm. And connect with others in the same spot.:kiss2:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 12, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Can we please just ignore this shit so it goes away?


 That's why the Sumerians:bow: invented flush toilets.:eat2:


----------



## penguin (Dec 12, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I said Yogi seems to me to have been... a... not a person but a personality created by a talented team who saw something that kids were thinking at that moment, as the 50s had totally become the vastly different 60s. I 'enjoyed' Yogi's fringe-criminal transgressions... he was certain placed in a strange and somehow deeply diagnostic 'situation comedy'... removed-from-nature in a way that resonated with the situation that those who'd go on to become DIMz-fans found themselves in. Not an ideal situation by any means but a way to function in a dysfunctional realm. And connect with others in the same spot.



I don't think Yogi was created because of what kids might have been thinking about, it was what the adults were thinking about that got it created. While some may have enjoyed the overeating aspects, I think most just found it funny, not erotic. I don't think there were enough children running around stealing picnic baskets in any kind of park, let alone national ones that were filled with bears, for it to be something that needed a PSA made.

I also think that you're really over thinking the relation between Yogi fans and Dimmers. Sure, some who are into stuffing and gaining might enjoy the cartoon on that level, but not all Dimmers are into gaining, so you've missed the mark there. I'm sure it must have been nice for those who had an interest in gaining (on either side of the dish) to see someone like Yogi indulge himself each week, but I really doubt that was the driving force behind the cartoon, and I really don't see how it had anything to do with the "childhood morbid obesity epidemic." 

I had to remove your emoticons when quoting you, it makes your comments so much easier to read when they're not saturated that way.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## FishCharming (Dec 12, 2011)

Paquito said:


>


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 12, 2011)

penguin said:


> I don't think Yogi was created because of what kids might have been thinking about, it was what the adults were thinking about that got it created. While some may have enjoyed the overeating aspects, I think most just found it funny, not erotic. I don't think there were enough children running around stealing picnic baskets in any kind of park, let alone national ones that were filled with bears, for it to be something that needed a PSA made.
> 
> I also think that you're really over thinking the relation between Yogi fans and Dimmers. Sure, some who are into stuffing and gaining might enjoy the cartoon on that level, but not all Dimmers are into gaining, so you've missed the mark there. I'm sure it must have been nice for those who had an interest in gaining (on either side of the dish) to see someone like Yogi indulge himself each week, but I really doubt that was the driving force behind the cartoon, and I really don't see how it had anything to do with the "childhood morbid obesity epidemic."
> 
> I had to remove your emoticons when quoting you, it makes your comments so much easier to read when they're not saturated that way.


 Each week? The topic wasn't so much the show. A specific installment of the Sunday newspaper comicstrip BASED on the show. It seemed close to porn,:eat2: as was the movie it satirized.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah I see... let's take DIMz in a more Wholesome Direction and let those Not In Accordance get their OWN Magazine :kiss2::doh:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 17, 2011)




----------

